# Water conditions around Kulm



## Fetchemup (Sep 26, 2002)

Will be coming up the week of the 22nd of October. Can anyone tell me how the water levels around KULM, Gackle, Fredonia etc are this year.
Is it wise to bring a boat. Never had to in the past but I have heard it is dry. The only ones that know are the guy's going out.
Best of luck this year :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The area is very dry. Large water is down much from last year also with large areas of mud flats surrounding the shore lines. The shallow potholes in that area are almost all gone. Some ducks around but not like in previous years. The ones in the area are very concentrated. The northern section of the area you mentioned has more water. The area just north of Fredonia that was so good last year is completely dry. Where is the DU magazine when things are bad? Might be a good story for them to do one on the drought situation in the same area they promoted a couple of years ago. Anyway you should have a good hunt. Don't give in and hire a guide.....if you spend some time scouting you'll get ducks and have a chance at some giant honkers. Good luck.


----------



## Fetchemup (Sep 26, 2002)

Field Hunter..Thanks for the report. We have been coming up there the past several years and it changes every year. Scouting is everything!!!!!
I don't mind spending time behind the wheel. The reward is well worth the effort. Worst case: I go south and west and chase some roosters.

Good Luck


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

fetchemup,

sent a PM but don't think it went through. Send me a pm with your email and I can help further.


----------



## Fetchemup (Sep 26, 2002)

Field Hunter,

Your help is greatly appreciated :lol:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Not a half bad name you have there Fetchemup


----------

